# un imac g3 ou g4 ?



## mac-fan (16 Juillet 2009)

je voudrais acheter un imac g3 ou g4 pour mon garçon mes je suis pas sur de la compatibilité

son usage serais surtout pour le web youtube principalement

quel sorte de imac g3 ou g4 me conseiller vous et quel os .  merci


----------



## pickwick (16 Juillet 2009)

Un imac G4 tournesol avec Tiger me semble adapté, on en trouve d'occasion sur les sites comme ebay ou Ricardo (suisse) et les prix sont intéressants en ce moment de vacances.
Un imac G3 serait moins confortable pour tout ce qui est vidéo.


----------



## Arlequin (16 Juillet 2009)

mac-fan a dit:


> je voudrais acheter un imac g3 ou g4 pour mon garçon mes je suis pas sur de la compatibilité
> 
> son usage serais surtout pour le web youtube principalement
> 
> quel sorte de imac g3 ou g4 me conseiller vous et quel os .  merci



hello

compatibilité avec quoi ? 

Budget ? 

âge du gamin ? 

G3 et G4 sont des processeurs dépassés, et il existe pas mal d'architectures différentes ! imac ("boule" et "tournesol") emac (évolution de la boule) powermac (tour) ibook et powerbook (portable) mini (en G4)

Sache que de toute manière ces machines ne seront que difficilement évolutives, il s'agira donc d'un achat à faible coût initial mais qui nécessitera probablement une mise à niveau des composants (disque dur, ram)

De plus, la plupart de ces machines ne sont qu'en usb 1.0, ce qui handicape fortement la connexion avec lecteur mp3, appareil photo etc

Ne serait il pas plus judicieux (mais à nouveau je pose la question du budget) de s'orienter  vers un mac mini, actuel, qui durera plus longtemps et qui, surtout, permettra l'installation des applications actuelles et futures ? 

le choix de l'Os dépendera aussi de la machine (Tiger aka 10.4 maxi sur un G3)

Dis nous en un peu plus

à+


----------



## ben206stras (16 Juillet 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> G3 et G4 sont des processeurs dépassés, et il existe pas mal d'architectures différentes ! imac ("boule" et "tournesol") emac (évolution de la boule) powermac (tour) ibook et powerbook (portable) mini (en G4)
> 
> Sache que de toute manière ces machines ne seront que difficilement évolutives, il s'agira donc d'un achat à faible coût initial mais qui nécessitera probablement une mise à niveau des composants (disque dur, ram)
> 
> De plus, la plupart de ces machines ne sont qu'en usb 1.0, ce qui handicape fortement la connexion avec lecteur mp3, appareil photo etc


Un certain nombre de ces machines sont en effet limitées en USB1, ce qui se révèle assez gênant. Mais d'autres sont en USB2 

Sinon, pas grand chose à dire de plus qu'Arlequin.
Il faut savoir en effet les "actions" autorisées par les parents ainsi que l'âge du gamin pour savoir quel machine serait la plus adaptée.

(En plus, il va encore dire que mon avis ne compte pas... )


----------



## Arlequin (16 Juillet 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> (En plus, il va encore dire que mon avis ne compte pas... )



maiiiiiiis pas du tout

quoique ...


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2009)

toutafé d'accord avec les apports des duettistes Arlequin et ben206stras 
(que je salue )

concernant specifiquement le tournesol
il a tendance , malgré son age venerable, à etre surcoté par rapport à sa valeur comme ordi
A cause d'une chose: son design unique


 bon , certes mon avis ne compte pas... mais il vaut mieux envisager un ordi plus récent, en occaze ou neuf


----------



## mac-fan (16 Juillet 2009)

âge du gamin 8an 

compatible avec flash et youtube et le web en général

budget 100$ et non 100euro   je vie au quebec montreal canada

et je vais pas lui acheter un mac mini le but du imac c'est la tv intégrer


----------



## ben206stras (16 Juillet 2009)

Les iMac G4 seront alors hors budget.
Il en est de même pour un powerbook G4.

Peut-être devrais-tu pouvoir trouver, dans ton budget, un eMac G4 1.42Ghz qui, si je ne me trompe pas, devrait posséder l'usb2, qui sera assez performant pour faire tourner léopard et qui devrait pouvoir satisfaire ton gamin de 8 ans pour youtube + flash + web durant quelques années.
Pour le budget, je ne suis pas certain, mais approximatif 

Qu'en pensent mon collègue duettiste Arlequin et Pascalformac ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2009)

je ne connais absolument pas le marché de l'occaze au Canada

faudrait que mac-fan demande les cotes sur des forums canadiens

( detail : les 2 derniers emacs sont en USB2)


----------



## Arlequin (16 Juillet 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Les iMac G4 seront alors hors budget.
> Il en est de même pour un powerbook G4.
> 
> Peut-être devrais-tu pouvoir trouver, dans ton budget, un eMac G4 1.42Ghz qui, si je ne me trompe pas, devrait posséder l'usb2, qui sera assez performant pour faire tourner léopard et qui devrait pouvoir satisfaire ton gamin de 8 ans pour youtube + flash + web durant quelques années.
> ...



je plussoie

question prix, pas oublier que la pomme, ça se paye !

100$ pour un emac ... mmhhh ça me semble un peu court cela dit



mac-fan a dit:


> but du imac c'est la tv intégrer



petite précision, l'écran est intégré, mais pas la possibilité de regarder la télévision

(je suppose que c'est ce que tu voulais dire, mais je préfère préciser)


----------



## mac-fan (16 Juillet 2009)

pour 100$ aux canada on a un tournesol 17" 1mhz avec 512meg de ram 


se tournesol serais tu compatible youtube + flash + usb 2 + os x 10.4 

merci pour les conseille


----------



## ben206stras (16 Juillet 2009)

Je ne suis pas certain que le 1Ghz 17" soit en USB2, je pense plutôt qu'il serait en USB1...
Sinon, pour Tiger ou léopard, pas de soucis pour ce tournesol.

Euh... il est à combien le dollar canadien par rapport à l'euro ???
Parce que là, c'est pas cher ! 

PS : Ne pas hésiter à le dopper encore un peu en RAM...

EDIT : Et du coup, tu pourrais mettre un clé TV sur l'USB... S'il est en usb2... sinon je crains que ça ne soit pas top.


----------



## Arlequin (16 Juillet 2009)

mac-fan a dit:


> pour 100$ aux canada on a un tournesol 17" 1mhz avec 512meg de ram



 j'arriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive ! 




mac-fan a dit:


> se tournesol serais tu compatible youtube + flash + usb 2 + os x 10.4



oui, usb2 pas sûr non plus (voir google>mactracker)

Tiger me semble un bon compromis



ben206stras a dit:


> PS : Ne pas hésiter à le dopper encore un peu en RAM...
> .



pour Tiger c'est assez
pour léo 1Gb c'est bien


----------



## mac-fan (16 Juillet 2009)

pour la compatibilité avec youtube je veux ça fluide pas saccader

 merci de me préciser si avec le tournesol ça vas être fluide .


----------



## Arlequin (16 Juillet 2009)

ben et pascal à vous la main


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2009)

l'affaire de fluidité n'a pas tellement liée à  la machine

mais surtout à OS et flash et format sur site ( standard ou HQ)
si la machine accepte , c'est alors affaire logicielle

(voir les sujets là dessus)


----------



## ben206stras (16 Juillet 2009)

Sur mon 800Mhz, youtube saccade.
Sur mon 1.5Ghz, ça saccade pas du tout.

Sur 1Ghz... Je ne sais pas...:rose:


----------



## Arlequin (16 Juillet 2009)

bah c'est mieux que sur le mien 

> écran noir


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2009)

mac-fan a dit:


> pour 100$ aux canada on a un tournesol 17" 1mhz avec 512meg de ram




waoaw

a titre indicatif , une fois conversion faite 
c'est quasi le prix que j'ai payé pour la barrette de RAM 
( qui est toujours dans un tiroir pour des raisons exposées ailleurs)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h12 ----------




ben206stras a dit:


> Sur mon 800Mhz, youtube saccade.
> Sur mon 1.5Ghz, ça saccade pas du tout.
> 
> Sur 1Ghz... Je ne sais pas...:rose:



même flash?
même os?
(lequel , sans doute tiger ou leo)

sur 1 GHZ  c''est au milieu mais proche de 800 ca doit saccader ..de temps en temps


exemple : le mien
j'ai un 1G  (en panther)
et ca saccade ou pas  selon les sites ou videos sur tutube

ceci dit c'est certainement affaire d'OS et de flash


----------



## ben206stras (16 Juillet 2009)

Si tu ne le commandes pas, c'est Arlequin qui va le prendre pour l'écran ! 
Un écran noir Arlequin ? Monte la luminosité ! :rateau:

Pour les OS sur mes machines, tout est dans ma siganture voyons Pascal 

Pour le prix d'une barette... Ah oui, c'est vrai... Cette barette qui refuse de rentrer toute seule dans ton mac... 


Je pense, en effet, comme Pascalformac, que le 1Ghz doit plus se rapprocher du 800Mhz que du 1.5Ghz...


----------



## Arlequin (16 Juillet 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Si tu ne le commandes pas, c'est Arlequin qui va le prendre pour l'écran !



héhéhé




ben206stras a dit:


> Un écran noir Arlequin ? Monte la luminosité ! :rateau:




bah une rampe de 3 halogènes, dimmer au max ... comprends pas ....


----------



## ben206stras (16 Juillet 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> bah une rampe de 3 halogènes, dimmer au max ... comprends pas ....


Tes ampoules ne sont pas assez puissantes...

Elles font combien ? 300W ? 500W ?
Il te faut du 1000W pour chacune des ampoules... Tu vas voir qu'il va briller ton tournesol ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h55 ----------




mac-fan a dit:


> pour la compatibilité avec youtube je veux ça fluide pas saccader
> 
> merci de me préciser si avec le tournesol ça vas être fluide .


Une idée... Selon la situation géographique, n'aurais-tu pas la possibilité d'essayer youtube avec de te décider pour l'achat ?


----------



## Arlequin (16 Juillet 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> Tes ampoules ne sont pas assez puissantes...
> 
> Elles font combien ? 300W ? 500W ?
> Il te faut du 1000W pour chacune des ampoules... Tu vas voir qu'il va briller ton tournesol !



mais ça marche 
génial 
super 

je te dois ? 

:rateau:

et, de circonstance:


----------



## ben206stras (16 Juillet 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> mais ça marche
> génial
> super
> 
> ...


Euh... Je facture au Watt de puissance...


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2009)

ben206stras 
 y zont quels os tes tournesols 800 et 1,25?
( en gros avé flash serie 9 ou serie 10? c'est très souvent ca qui fait la difference avé les videos tutube , ca et d'autres trucs)

arlequin
t'as un écran noir?
ca ne viendrait pas du fait que ton tournesol est encore.... démonté?


en mode serieux , t'as posté là dessus ? sans doute , donc t'as eu les conseils inverter board pram pmu contacts  etc
, j'ai eu ca et c'était lié à mise en veille et pmu ( que je ne peux pas remettre à zero pour les raisons que vous connaissez)


----------



## Arlequin (16 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> en mode serieux , t'as posté là dessus ? sans doute , donc t'as eu les conseils inverter board pram pmu contacts  etc
> , j'ai eu ca et c'était lié à mise en veille et pmu ( que je ne peux pas remettre à zero pour les raisons que vous connaissez)



oui oui, on en a déjà "parlé" (enfin il me semble bien)

stand by, pas le temps/courage/besoin

sur ce, on va clore "mon" problème, avons assez pollué le fil de notre nouvel ami :rose:


----------



## pickwick (16 Juillet 2009)

Bon les gars vous vous êtes bien amusés au canada, mais moi je persiste à dire, notamment au vu des prix en baisse des imacs g4 15 " cet été (peu d'acheteurs sur les sites d'enchères en ce moment)  que cet imac est un bon choix et que son look plaira au gamin, non ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2009)

ool 'aute

puisque tu suis si attentivement le fil  tu as donc parfaitement noté , sinon je le rappelle, qu'un des critères  même très central  c'est la gestion de videos tutube
(du flash et de plus en flash  HQ très propice à saccades sur des vintages)

il est donc interessant et totalement in topic de voir ce que ceux qui ont des tournesols ont a dire
---
et les 15  en 700-800 je recommanderai pas pour ca


----------



## pickwick (16 Juillet 2009)

l'aute, mon cher Pascal, ......il veut seulement dire que tout se paie et que pour avoir eu un imac tournesol et en avoir fait acheté à plein de copains et copines, ce modèle en 800 mhz lit suffisamment correctement les vidéos. Bien sur il y a mieux mais c'est nettement plus cher.
Pour info : sur le site suisse Ricardo il y a des imac G4 comme cela pas chers en ce moment....


----------



## pismomaniaque (16 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir tout le monde

Soyons clair ! aucun tournesol n'est en mesure de passer de façon fluide toutes les vidéos qui sont sur Dailymotion, you tube et autres.


----------



## ben206stras (17 Juillet 2009)

pismomaniaque a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde
> 
> Soyons clair ! aucun tournesol n'est en mesure de passer de façon fluide toutes les vidéos qui sont sur Dailymotion, you tube et autres.


Ce qui est bien le cas de mon seul et unique tournesol 17" 800Mhz (cf ma signature) qui est sous Tiger (Pour Pascal , mon autre machine est le powerbook, certes, il fût une époque où j'avais un second tournesol... 800Mhz 17" aussi sous tiger).

Voici donc une précision de la part de Pismomaniaque pour les tournesols dont le processeur est suppérieur au 800Mhz.

@Pickwick :
Les tournesols sont suffisamment rapides pour pouvoir lire des vidéos, là-dessus, pas de soucis, je suis d'accord. Le problème est lorsque la vidéo est en streaming...

@Mac-fan :
Il faudrait donc chercher une autre machine qu'un tournesol pour youtube fluide... Regarde plutôt vers l'emac 1.42Ghz... Avec ce type de machine, pas de soucis...


----------



## pismomaniaque (17 Juillet 2009)

Je vais même aller plus loin, aucun G4 mono-processeur n'est en capacité de présenter les vidéo Dailymotion de façon fluide. Ceci peut être testé par tous ceux qui comme moi possède un PB G4 1,67 Mhz ; il suffit de regarder l'activité du proc dans " moniteur d'activité " pour se rendre compte qu'il est à fond les manettes. Tout ceci est effectivement lié au streaming mais aussi au fait que l'ensemble des softs mis en jeu ne sont pas optimisés et probablement assez mal écrit, j'en veux pour preuve la qualité et la fluidité obtenue lors de la lecture des vidéos de présentation de produit faite par Apple et visible sur le site, et là, le proc n'est pas à fond sur mon 1,25 Mhz
Je sais, c'est rageant !


----------



## 217ae1 (17 Juillet 2009)

mac-fan a dit:
			
		

> pour 100$ aux canada on a un tournesol 17" 1mhz avec 512meg de ram
> 
> 
> se tournesol serais tu compatible youtube + flash + usb 2 + os x 10.4



pour l'USB 2, d'après mactracker, non.

c'est a partir du 15" 1GHZ de septembre 2003.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> d'après mactracker, non.
> 
> c'est a partir du 15" 1GHZ de septembre 2003.


ca dépend de quoi on parle
ces tournesol c'est oui pour les critères mentionnés( avec les reserves es flash , ca depend des videos , voir tous les apports au dessus)
seule la partie USB2 c'est niet puisque de USB1 et c'est inchangeable

( USB1 qui en soit n'est pas forcement genant , ca depend des besoins)


----------



## 217ae1 (17 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca dépend de quoi on parle
> ces tournesol c'est oui pour les critères mentionnés( avec les reserves es flash , ca depend des videos , voir tous les apports au dessus)
> seule la partie USB2 c'est niet puisque de USB1 et c'est inchangeable
> 
> ( USB1 qui en soit n'est pas forcement genant , ca depend des besoins)



oups, j'ai oublié de préciser, je parlais pour l'USB.

je viens d'éditer.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> oups, j'ai oublié de préciser, je parlais pour l'USB.
> 
> je viens d'éditer.


et ce fut déjà précisé en #3 , #4 et #9


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Juillet 2009)

Perso j'ai deux iBook G4 un 14" 1.33 Ghz et un 14" 1.42 ghz (dernier modèle d'iBook). le 1.42 à une carte vidéo ATI Readon 9550 et supporte le QE/CI. L'ors d'une lécture d'une vidéo sur Youtube en basse qualité mon processeur tourne à 100% (fait l'essai sur Tiger et Leo avec Firefox, Safari, Camino et Flash player 9 et 10) et la vidéo n'est pas super fluide, même pas le peine de lire une video en HD .... c'est impossible ! Donc le problème sur un tournesol 1 Ghz je sais pas ce que sa vas donner. Bien sûr le problème ne vient de la machine mais du codec Flash qui est programmée avec les pieds ... Donc personelment je conseillerai au moins une machine Intel surtout si il veut lire de la HD

Sinon Arlequin je croyai que ton tournesol avait la puce graphique HS ?


----------



## Arlequin (17 Juillet 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Sinon Arlequin je croyai que ton tournesol avait la puce graphique HS ?



non :rose:

j'ai acheté un adaptateur vga et un autre écran fonctionne

je dois donc dépiauter le bras à la recherche d'un cable sectionné dans le meilleur des cas, ou un autre écran, ce que je redoute


----------



## ben206stras (17 Juillet 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> non :rose:
> 
> j'ai acheté un adaptateur vga et un autre écran fonctionne
> 
> je dois donc dépiauter le bras à la recherche d'un cable sectionné dans le meilleur des cas, ou un autre écran, ce que je redoute


Fais peut-être un test (connecteur côté carte mère/branchement derrière écran) de continuité sur les fils de l'écran avant de démonter à l'intérieur du bras... (Si c'est possible d'accéder aux fils derrière l'écran, sinon... bien entendu...)


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> l'essai sur Tiger et Leo avec Firefox, Safari, Camino et Flash player 9 et 10) et la vidéo n'est pas super fluide, même pas le peine de lire une video en HD .... c'est impossible ! .../..
> . Bien sûr le problème ne vient de la machine mais du codec Flash qui est programmée avec les pieds ... Donc personelment je conseillerai au moins une machine Intel surtout si il veut lire de la HD


bon resumé

ceci dit video HD dans ces conditions c'est assez marrant , une sorte de voyage spatio-temporel
avec d'un coté le son OK et les images qui bougent pas ou quand elles ont envie
avec en bonus la roue de la pizzadelamorkitu

( y a des artistes videastes payés pour élaborer des  trucages videos qui agissent ainsi

et là on l'a... gratosse
)


----------



## mac-fan (18 Juillet 2009)

gros merci pour vos conseille 

je vais acheter un mac pro 2009 pour moi et donner mon mac mini 2009 a mon garçon 

comme ça il vas avoir la possibilité de surfer le web avec aucun problème




p.s je sais je dépasse mon budget


----------



## Arlequin (18 Juillet 2009)

mac-fan a dit:


> ...donner mon mac mini 2009 a mon garçon ...



retour à mon premier message donc 

Bon choix, il n'en sera que plus heureux 



mac-fan a dit:


> p.s je sais je dépasse mon budget



de peu..... :rateau:

Bonne continuation
Bon weekend

à+


----------

